# sea anchor



## shaddy (Apr 7, 2014)

What brand, type,of sea anchor are you using, will be setting up my anchor trolly over the next few weeks but thought id better keep an eye out for one.Im assuming there would be a good size for a kayak or one built for kayaks.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

I have one of the small Whitworths ones.https://www.whitworths.com.au/main_itemdetail.asp?cat=148&item=970&intAbsolutePage=1
Sets reliably and stows flat. I attach it with a meter of shock cord and a brass snap clip.


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

I use the Hobie one. Attach a rope from top to bottom so that you can pull it up from the tip.

I also have a bit of noodle attached to the top edge, to help it float and make it easier to see if I jettison it. Bottom edge should be weighted to help it stay open.

You dont need a big one, as it is only to slow drift down.

If you are at anchor and wind is gusting around swinging you at anchor, often against tide, dropping chute out front and anchor out back reduces swing and messing with your lines. I dont let it out much past front of yak so that lines can still run around without tangling with it.

Placing it mid way allows you to drift side on (providing its not too choppy). that way you can drag multiple bait lines along the bottom for flatties without tangling lines on yak, or each other as you can keep them spaced further apart


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

avayak said:


> I have one of the small Whitworths ones.https://www.whitworths.com.au/main_itemdetail.asp?cat=148&item=970&intAbsolutePage=1
> .


Also use this one, and is ideal.


----------



## shaddy (Apr 7, 2014)

cheers will be investing in one this week.


----------



## 4heckssake (Dec 20, 2013)

yep got one of them too from whitworths. just chuck it out on a bit of rope and bungee. wroks a treat. no need for floats and extra ropes etc imho


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

I have a couple of these (bought at a better discount than they are just now - keep an eye out).
Really solid. Had one for 2 tears and it's still good as new.
Bit on the bulky side, due to such solid construction.

I use a small float on them. Makes them really easy to retrieve (grab the float and haul anchor in)
Also prevents the anchor sinking and a wave flipping the 'yak. (have heard of this happening to small boats).


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

I have the hobie drogue. I attach it to my anchor trolley with about a metre of rope, a float and a stainless steel clip. My anchor trolley setup has some bungee in it to take off some of the bounce.

Does the job. Would maybe look for something bigger... maybe but certainly no complaints.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

An AI/TI needs the 75 or 100 cm one. I agree that this Whitworths' product is solid and good value.

BTW, don't forget the float (my first one is in Davey's locker at Redcliffe) , and the bungy, about 5 - 6 mm (takes the shock of wave impacts).


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Snapper guru Chris Howell used only a red bucket on a rope... worked for him, but every now and then, sharks needed to have a chop at it.

Each to his own, eh?

I've one like avayak's sample... but seldom ever use it.

Jimbo


----------

